
JPMorgan Algorithm Knows You’re a Rogue Employee Before You Do - blueatlas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-08/jpmorgan-algorithm-knows-you-re-a-rogue-employee-before-you-do
======
mikeyouse
I wonder if they're still using Palantir to look for rogue employees? Or some
in-house tool?

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/796b412a-4513-11e2-838f-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/796b412a-4513-11e2-838f-00144feabdc0.html)

------
SixSigma
Has anything been heard of this since this story (which is date April 8,
2015)?

They said it would be trialled and rolled out by now.

